# nightime is tops



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Good action under the lights this past week. Mostly undersized male trout, as is typical for this time of year. Fair numbers of 15-17" mixed in. I did lose a big girl the other night. She went off on a black He Dog. Never got a good look, but she fought/acted a lot like the 28.5 I caught under the same light last August. Big story has been the redfish action. Recent story in TSFM about how everything seems bigger at night, and I agree. If you have never caught slot reds on topwaters at night, you definitely need to put that on your bucket list. It's a hoot!


----------

